# Hello from a Indiana Huntress



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You've come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get the :welcome: wagon out for you ! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Shelby. Have fun here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Weclome to AT!


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

welcome to AT!


----------



## bradyc2 (Dec 17, 2009)

*me to*

Good luck!


----------



## mandn (Jun 8, 2007)

HuntressShelby said:


> I am new to archery talk and am looking forward to learning more and more!! I am a newbie huntress in just my 2nd year~ and loving it! wish me luck.
> Shelby


Goodluck Shelby, I also have been bow hunting for only a few years but
have been very blessed.What a great sport.
Matthew


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome and good luck the ground is fertile in indiana the corn grows big so will your bucks


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome fellow Hoosier:darkbeer:


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

